# Good Bye Bun Bun



## Kimmerre (Nov 15, 2014)

Today I said goodbye to my bunny. I had her for 5.5 years and boy was she spoiled! The only time she was in her cage was at night, otherwise she ran around with our cat and two other dogs. 

She had a favorite treat and would go in her cage each night just so she could get her treat. She would stand on her hind legs and beg for it. When the pet stores quit selling it, I had to order it online. No matter what other treat I would try to give her, nothing seemed good enough. That was her last meal last night. I gave her the usual veggies just like every night, gave her some hay, and of course she jumped right over for her treat. That was her last meal. 

I knew this time was coming, the past 3 weeks her health dramatically got worse and worse. Luckily for her, she had a Mom like me and I did what I could to make it peaceful for her. I completely took away her cage so she didn't have to struggle to try to jump in. She loved her new enclosure! 

When I found her this morning, my dog tried to nudge her to wake her up. When I put Bun Bun in a box and set her outside, my dog cried at the door. Talk about heartbreaking. Her whole section of the living room looks so bare and empty now. Seems so weird without her there.

I'm going to try to find someone local to donate all the stuff I had of hers, maybe even educate a bunny owner on how spoiled they should be! Every Easter I would post on facebook and Craigslist her public service announcements, trying to convince people to do their research before getting a bunny because they sure are a lot of work!

RIP Bun Bun, you will be missed.


----------



## Channahs (Nov 15, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss of your fuzzy love. I'm so insanely in love with my boy Barry, i can only imagine the pain you must feel. May your heart heal in good time.
Binky free BunBun.


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Nov 16, 2014)

I am so sorry. We, too, recently lost our first bunny. My heart goes out to you. It looks like she had a very good life and lived it with purpose too!


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

I send my condolences.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 16, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss, he looked a lot like our little boy Hoppes.


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss.

&#128048;&#128591;


----------



## JBun (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your sweet bun. She looks like she was a very special girl to you.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 20, 2014)

Aww bless, she looked like such a sweet bun. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## HEM (Feb 18, 2015)

RIP lil girl


----------

